# Blackberry Wine???



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Anyone ever made some before?

The three varieties of thorn less blackberries
" Navaho, Arapaho & Natchez" I planted last year are producing like mad. Set a record yesterday at a little over 10 lbs picked. The last few weeks with today put me over 75 lbs harvested and have several more weeks to go. Been doing a little canning and made a black berry cream cheese dessert yesterday for my Lovely Wife Tis. 
Link for recipe is attached.

http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/d...luscious-blackberry-cream-cheese-dessert.html


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

fishingtwo said:


> Nice


No, very nice! LOL


----------



## Avant Jour (May 22, 2014)

*Blackberry Wine*

For Blackberry wine, look into 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum

Dave's Dragon Blood Wine recipe, it's originally made from Frozen Triple Berry Blend but adapts to all types of fruit.

This is a great 6 gallon ( 30 - 750 ml bottles ) wine recipe, easy fermentation and quick turn around.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice, i got a little over 10gal of frozen berries off mine. don't know what variety they are, but not thornless for sure.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Avant Jour said:


> For Blackberry wine, look into
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum
> 
> Dave's Dragon Blood Wine recipe, it's originally made from Frozen Triple Berry Blend but adapts to all types of fruit.
> ...


Same website, but much better recipe for blackberry or dewberry wine. Second year I have made this from dewberry's. Preferred over some of the better kit wines.

John

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4443&highlight=Blackberry


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback Gents.

Decided to go with a whiskey recipe and will do wine when I have more time.

First batch!

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2011/aug/31/how-make-blackberry-wine-whisky


----------

